# Aged Flatlander Preparing for Trip to Mountains



## oldcolonial (Aug 28, 2018)

Hi folks. I am planning a trip to Colorado for later on this fall and am wondering what I as a flatlander can do to be prepared to deal with the altitude and elevation changes. I do most of my living and riding in and around sea level ( I can see the tide come in and out from my house ) but am planning on riding the Monarch Crest Trail in Colorado. This trail is over 11K ft above sea level for big chunks ends at Altitude 7.1K ft in Salida, CO. This will be in connection to a visit to a family member who lives outside Buena Vista, CO ( Alt 8K ft) where I can spend a week or so getting used to the thin air before doing the "big ride". For reference, I will be just 60 years old when I do the ride. I currently run, bike, do some lifting to keep in shape. I think I am reasonably aerobically fit for a 60 year old but the last time I was in BV the altitude really got to me. For instance, I can run 5 miles in less than 40 minutes at Sea Level. My guess is that my race pace for the distance in 7:30 or so per mile range. So it's probably not a question of aerobic capacity. I had headaches, some minor swelling in my extremities and a bit of trouble sleeping last time I was there. Any thoughts on how best to prepare? and what to do while there? The obvious stuff like stay away from alcohol and maintain good hydration will of course be part of my plan. My doctor suggested a prescription for medication that can help (Acetazolamide). I would love to hear about other older flatlanders succeeded in enjoying a trip up into the mountains. I will not be taking any other medications while I am there. 

.


----------



## flgfish (11 mo ago)

The only thing works for me, fellow lowlander, is time. I expect that week will help as much as anything. Interested to see how others deal with it.


----------



## Mike Aswell (Sep 1, 2009)

flgfish said:


> The only thing works for me, fellow lowlander, is time. I expect that week will help as much as anything. Interested to see how others deal with it.


Pretty much this. However, being in the best possible shape definitely helps. I took a trip a few years ago that I wanted to maximize riding time and a lot of it was at elevation. As sacrilegious as it may be on this site I did boat loads of road and gravel rides with as much climbing as possible. And it did make a huge difference.

But as far as feeling good and not winded at high altitude, it will take acclimation and unless you are going to be there a really long time you will never get fully acclimated.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Unfortunately, there is no substitute for elevation.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Hydrate during your acclimation.


----------



## Ob1Hoagie (Jun 11, 2004)

As a reasonably fit 60+ guy who lives in the Mtns I’d suggest renting a low power e-bike like a Spesh Turbo Levo SL or something similar. You’ll still have to work climbing but if you get in trouble you can bail yourself out and not ruin your trip or be a burden riding with younger guys. There is no substitute for age or elevation. Elevation can affect anyone at any age and it’s effects usually aren’t good.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

milehi said:


> Hydrate during your acclimation.


And during your travel to, relaxation, exercise, recovery time, any wake time, and your sleep. Keeping the alcohol intake to a minimum will also help.


----------



## flgfish (11 mo ago)

milehi said:


> Hydrate during your acclimation.


And lotion. I itch like crazy in low humidity elevation.


----------



## oldcolonial (Aug 28, 2018)

its all about the lotion!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

oldcolonial said:


> Hi folks. I am planning a trip to Colorado for later on this fall and am wondering what I as a flatlander can do to be prepared to deal with the altitude and elevation changes. I do most of my living and riding in and around sea level ( I can see the tide come in and out from my house ) but am planning on riding the Monarch Crest Trail in Colorado. This trail is over 11K ft above sea level for big chunks ends at Altitude 7.1K ft in Salida, CO. This will be in connection to a visit to a family member who lives outside Buena Vista, CO ( Alt 8K ft) where I can spend a week or so getting used to the thin air before doing the "big ride". For reference, I will be just 60 years old when I do the ride. I currently run, bike, do some lifting to keep in shape. I think I am reasonably aerobically fit for a 60 year old but the last time I was in BV the altitude really got to me. For instance, I can run 5 miles in less than 40 minutes at Sea Level. My guess is that my race pace for the distance in 7:30 or so per mile range. So it's probably not a question of aerobic capacity. I had headaches, some minor swelling in my extremities and a bit of trouble sleeping last time I was there. Any thoughts on how best to prepare? and what to do while there? The obvious stuff like stay away from alcohol and maintain good hydration will of course be part of my plan. My doctor suggested a prescription for medication that can help (Acetazolamide). I would love to hear about other older flatlanders succeeded in enjoying a trip up into the mountains. I will not be taking any other medications while I am there.
> 
> .


IME, the better in shape you are, the better you deal with altitude, to the point where it's not a big deal being a flatlander and riding at altitude. If you are doing 5 miles in less than 40 min, that's a good start. You'd want to get your watts up or try to get them up as far as possible by doing sprints at max output, getting the HR up. People over-think cardio IMO, it's very important, but repeatedly going to your limit up a steep climb and recovering is more than just sustaining a pace, you can't effectively limit the output, it's determined largely by the trail. So try to get the output up as high as possible, keeping your cardio strength. I live at SL, I go do races in AZ and ride above 8 and 9K (in addition to CO trips every once and a while that are above that) and I never feel that elevation is holding me back...but the further you are off the horse in terms of fitness, the more this is going to hurt IMO. Rest days are a good idea obviously. If you are doing bike packing, you need to design in adequate rest. It may be unavoidable to be in "exhausted endurance mode" while bike packing, plus, preparing for that is quite a bit different IME. Less about fitness and a lot more about strategy, calories, etc.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Monarch Crest? Pfftt...it's all downhill, you'll be fine! 

;-)









Monarch Crest - IMBA EPIC Mountain Bike Trail, Whitepine, Colorado


One of Colorado's top 5 epic rides - classic high-altitude riding in the Rockies! Near Whitepine, Colorado.




www.mtbproject.com





Seriously though, given your fitness and a one week period of acclimation, I bet you'll be ok. Keep up the riding and running, but I don't think you need to go mental training. As you mentioned, hydrate a bunch and lay off the booze while in CO. Eat well prior to and during the ride. Take it easy thru the climby/rolly stuff, then let'r rip towards the 2nd half if you are feeling good.

I'm jealous, I live here in CO and haven't done Monarch for ages!


----------



## oldcolonial (Aug 28, 2018)

baker said:


> Monarch Crest? Pfftt...it's all downhill, you'll be fine!
> 
> ;-)
> 
> ...


Yes, the ride is no joke. All the climbing is at altitude. The advice to include red line training is well taken. I do not plan on "peaking" for this ride as the biggest challenge is just the amount of time and total elevation that needs to be gained while at altitude. I plan of keeping my endurance aerobic training pretty soundly pinned at 85% of the time at easy aerobic training with the other 15% being tilted toward speed and power training rather than lactate threshold training.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

baker said:


> I'm jealous, I live here in CO and haven't done Monarch for ages!


Make that two of us.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Ob1Hoagie said:


> As a reasonably fit 60+ guy who lives in the Mtns I’d suggest renting a low power e-bike like a Spesh Turbo Levo SL or something similar. You’ll still have to work climbing but if you get in trouble you can bail yourself out and not ruin your trip or be a burden riding with younger guys. There is no substitute for age or elevation. Elevation can affect anyone at any age and it’s effects usually aren’t good.


I agree with riding an e-bike. It completely transforms a trip like this. I bought an e-bike last summer after demo'ing one on a trail system near Winter Park CO (coming up from Central Texas on a trip).


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

altitude acclimation takes more than a week. You will still have a higher than normal HR in the evenings and recovery after rides is not as complete as at sea level.

That said, I just spent a week riding between 7 and 8K. I live in phoenix, which is about 1100’. I’m 62 and ride a SS, so definitely had to work harder 

It sounds like you’re prepping well so enjoy your time there !


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

cmc4130 said:


> I agree with riding an e-bike. It completely transforms a trip like this.



It's already a shuttle ride and now we need e-bikes, too?


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

Not a 50+'er myself yet.

But just chiming in to say that riding at elevation when you aren't used to it is one thing. And altitude sickness is another thing entirely.

Try not to redline yourself on any of the climbs, especially at first. And it might be worth bringing a smaller chainring with you, or swapping to one before the trip.

A few weeks ago I went to UT, and rode with a brother in law there. We did 92 miles of riding, 10k ft of climbing, and 20k ft of descending in about 6 days of actual riding (was a 9 day trip that included a reunion). I tried to do some more base cardio before I went on the trip (I added some 2hr+ zone2 trainer rides), and I think that was a smart idea. I also did notice that I found myself in my lower (easier) climbing gears more than I normally do at home (hence the "maybe bring a 2t smaller chainring" idea).

The only time I ever had altitude sickness, was actually a few years back while hiking with some nephews in UT, after I had come from WA and like 80ft of elevation. We did a ~2500ft climb without any stops at a good pace, and I pushed myself a bit to keep up. I think I was in zone 4-5 far more than normal, and I got to discover that I dislike altitude sickness that night. I think if you manage to keep your HR under control, you'll be fine, even if you're a bit more fatigued than normal for a ride of a given length.


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

The acetazolamide (Diamox) that your doc recommended is a good idea if you had significant altitude sickness last time. I'm a doc. We use it all the time for surgery and for other medical conditions. It helps you lungs to work better and speeds up the acclimatization. If you take it, just be aware that it causes a weird taste and can give you tingly fingers and toes. If the AMS was bad last time, I might take it for the first 2-3 days that you're there and then get off of it before a big ride. Definitely keep a watch on your heart rate while riding though. Don't explode,


----------



## Clyde Ride (Jun 7, 2019)

I did a variation on that last year (Greens). I don't think that's going to be the ride in CO where the elevation is a big deal. OTOH, some of the big climb days around Crested Butte will require more frequent stops. But you'll be fine. 

P.S. for those that made the suggestion... I didn't realize that e-bikes were an acclimation strategy.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Jeez dude, if I were to get to visit Colorado in the fall and ride the Monarch Crest trail I would be stopping a LOT to appreciate the scenery and wouldn't give two sh*** about performance.

Drink a lot of water and take aspirin or ibuprofen to prophylax.
1. Effects of aspirin during exercise on the incidence of high-altitude headache: a randomized, double-blind, placebo-controlled trial - PubMed
2. UpToDate


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

Clyde Ride said:


> P.S. for those that made the suggestion... I didn't realize that e-bikes were an acclimation strategy.


It’s written here so it must be true…

I know quite a few people that bought into the whole e-bike is “still work & fitness”…now not a single one if them can climb a hill without having a near death experience. Just sayin’


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

hydrate well, and spend some time at altitude before working out. as others say you really can substitute for what it is, I have been to Salida, CO many times, spend some time enjoying God's wonder, and let your body adjust. then have a ball


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Nat said:


> Jeez dude, if I were to get to visit Colorado in the fall and ride the Monarch Crest trail I would be stopping a LOT to appreciate the scenery and wouldn't give two sh*** about performance.
> 
> Drink a lot of water and take aspirin or ibuprofen to prophylax.
> 1. Effects of aspirin during exercise on the incidence of high-altitude headache: a randomized, double-blind, placebo-controlled trial - PubMed
> 2. UpToDate


Good luck with that. IME, the grades don't let you, unless you mean walking your bike. No shame there if you get to that point, some grades are just not manageable, but my point is riding a trail, you don't really get the option a lot of times, just to ride the trail can take everything you got or more than everything you've got.


----------



## Ob1Hoagie (Jun 11, 2004)

Super E said:


> It’s written here so it must be true…
> 
> I know quite a few people that bought into the whole e-bike is “still work & fitness”…now not a single one if them can climb a hill without having a near death experience. Just sayin’


It’s written here so it must be true…

I know quite a few “older people” that wouldn’t be riding mountain bikes if they didn’t own an e-bike. Just sayin’


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

Nat said:


> Jeez dude, if I were to get to visit Colorado in the fall and ride the Monarch Crest trail I would be stopping a LOT to appreciate the scenery and wouldn't give two sh*** about performance.
> 
> Drink a lot of water and take aspirin or ibuprofen to prophylax.
> 1. Effects of aspirin during exercise on the incidence of high-altitude headache: a randomized, double-blind, placebo-controlled trial - PubMed
> 2. UpToDate


I thought the same thing and was wondering if there was a race on the MC that I was missing out on.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Ob1Hoagie said:


> It’s written here so it must be true…
> 
> I know quite a few “older people” that wouldn’t be riding mountain bikes if they didn’t own an e-bike. Just sayin’


I know quite a few “older people” that wouldn’t be riding e-bikes if they owned a mountain bike.


----------



## xNJr (Apr 16, 2009)

oldcolonial said:


> Hi folks. I am planning a trip to Colorado for later on this fall and am wondering what I as a flatlander can do to be prepared to deal with the altitude and elevation changes. I do most of my living and riding in and around sea level ( I can see the tide come in and out from my house ) but am planning on riding the Monarch Crest Trail in Colorado. This trail is over 11K ft above sea level for big chunks ends at Altitude 7.1K ft in Salida, CO. This will be in connection to a visit to a family member who lives outside Buena Vista, CO ( Alt 8K ft) where I can spend a week or so getting used to the thin air before doing the "big ride". For reference, I will be just 60 years old when I do the ride. I currently run, bike, do some lifting to keep in shape. I think I am reasonably aerobically fit for a 60 year old but the last time I was in BV the altitude really got to me. For instance, I can run 5 miles in less than 40 minutes at Sea Level. My guess is that my race pace for the distance in 7:30 or so per mile range. So it's probably not a question of aerobic capacity. I had headaches, some minor swelling in my extremities and a bit of trouble sleeping last time I was there. Any thoughts on how best to prepare? and what to do while there? The obvious stuff like stay away from alcohol and maintain good hydration will of course be part of my plan. My doctor suggested a prescription for medication that can help (Acetazolamide). I would love to hear about other older flatlanders succeeded in enjoying a trip up into the mountains. I will not be taking any other medications while I am there.
> 
> .


You are spot on with lots of hydration/no alcohol. Personally I like to add lots of carbs and I am no a fan of any pharmaceutical. I just got back last night after three days of riding in Crested Butte/Gunnison. Btw 63 years old here and I live at 5800' above sea level. Wanna really test your aerobic capacity? Take the "rainbow option" at the the end of Monarch Crest. ; ) Have fun/be safe.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

I’m with the others in this thread. Time and hydration are the only things that work for me personally. Last time I did Monarch I had only been in Salina about 2 days and drank a good amount of beer the night before. I was a mess on the climbs.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Jayem said:


> Good luck with that. IME, the grades don't let you, unless you mean walking your bike. No shame there if you get to that point, some grades are just not manageable, but my point is riding a trail, you don't really get the option a lot of times, just to ride the trail can take everything you got or more than everything you've got.


I'm someone who's fine with walking, especially at elevation. Colorado in the fall when the aspens are turning is amazing. I'd be taking a boatload of photos and gawking a lot.


----------



## ballisticexchris (Jun 14, 2016)

Nat said:


> Jeez dude, if I were to get to visit Colorado in the fall and ride the Monarch Crest trail I would be stopping a LOT to appreciate the scenery and wouldn't give two sh*** about performance.


That trail is best enjoyed on a motorcycle. Preferably KTM300. If you are plated you can stage and ride right from the Monarch Park campground and see all the scenic spots such as North/South Fosses creek and all the way to Bald Mountain and Phlone Peak in the same day. 

On a MTB you are going to be very limited to what you can see depending on how long you intend to stay.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

If you're just going to ride for fun and views and such, don't completely poo-poo an e-bike. Coming from a 62-yr-old that also lives at close to SL and spends a lot of time in the mountains in the summer, a low-powered, light e-bike lets you enjoy the ride without worrying about getting trashed so much it's not even fun. Also, you can ride day after day and conserve some energy. The Diamax mentioned above also helps with altitude sickness (headaches, nausea, etc). But if you're one of those "gotta do it all myself, no cheating" types, never mind...


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

When riding in CO (usually Summit County base elev 9500') I always stop by a dispensary. Perfect for mild altitude sickness (headaches and nausea) and vasodialative properties when riding. Not for everyone but an option for sure. Lastly skip the alcohol.


----------



## Cpartida81 (6 mo ago)

Definitely hydration and nutrition. Condition your body to be able to handle long sustained climbs either with a bike trainer or on a road/ gravel bike.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

mikesee said:


> It's already a shuttle ride and now we need e-bikes, too?


There is actually quite a lot of climbing on the crest.


----------



## Clyde Ride (Jun 7, 2019)

It's good to know who's completely given up.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Clyde Ride said:


> It's good to know who's completely given up.


Over 2,600 miles and 125,000+ft since January in the flatlands of the midwest. Who's given up?


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Roaming50 said:


> Over 2,600 miles and 125,000+ft since January in the flatlands of the midwest. Who's given up?


The guy that needs a motor to brag about stats in the fukking flatlands has.


OP: I would avoid the advice of the scrip-happy medical community and stick with the tried and true: Hydration and fitness (since you don't have time). Ginger can help with nausea.


----------



## oldcolonial (Aug 28, 2018)

Thank you to all who commented. There is definitely some sound advice in there. I plan on doing the ride with my brother and his two kids. His kids are in high school race mountain bikes so the two of us will be holding them back. They also all live at sea level. We will make them carry the extra water and maybe some rocks too.
As for the ride, I absolutely plan on taking the shuttle up and making a day of it so as to enjoy the scenery.
In terms of my prior reaction to altitude, my trip to BV earlier this year was the first time I had any trouble adapting to altitude. I lived at altitude (8K+ ft until I was a teenager) and have been making multiple trips per year to UT and CO to ski and now to visit family for the last decade. At the time of my last trip I was recovering from some lung / heart related health issues that landed me in the hospital ( my first ever hospital stay for anything other than elective orthopedic surgery ). This along with the decrement in fitness that came with it are generally in the rearview mirror now but the experience in BV this past spring was no fun.
On the bike front, I plan on renting a soley human powered bike. Most probably a 2021/22 Specialized stumpjumper. It's what I ride at home and I am not ready to make the leap to an electric assist bike yet. I know it's probably just being a snob but I am not ready to fully let go of you need to earn your turns.
From a training perspective, I run 4 to 5 hours per week, have 3 days of lifting and generally get out to either mountain bike or kitesurf 1-3 days per week. Bike/surf sessions are typically around 2 hours long. If conditions are good for it, the kitesurfing wins out, otherwise I head into the woods. Yes, I am very lucky to have the time for this!
On the meds, I will talk to my doc.
On the hydration / alcohol, I am not a big drinker to begin with, typically a 2 beers once a week kind of guy so staying away should not be a big deal.


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

Any time I go from sea level to altitude I just get there and go. Most of us can't sit around and acclimate for the days or weeks it takes. The altitude will correct your effort level, you just have to get used to going slower for the same effort. Hydration and eating right is always good to do, but that should be normal behavior any where. I've been to altitude dozens of times, mostly for races. It's best to show up the day before and just do your best imho. I have had HAPE once, it's really impossible to tell why it happened that one time, but I had to quit the running race I was doing and get down. Mostly just slow down and have fun, why worry about hammering all the time lol.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

nOOky said:


> Any time I go from sea level to altitude I just get there and go. Most of us can't sit around and acclimate for the days or weeks it takes. The altitude will correct your effort level, you just have to get used to going slower for the same effort. Hydration and eating right is always good to do, but that should be normal behavior any where. I've been to altitude dozens of times, mostly for races. It's best to show up the day before and just do your best imho. I have had HAPE once, it's really impossible to tell why it happened that one time, but I had to quit the running race I was doing and get down. Mostly just slow down and have fun, why worry about hammering all the time lol.


It was a million years ago in an exercise physiology class but I sort of recall learning that when you go to high altitude you should either do your activity immediately (like within the first 48 hours) or wait two weeks to acclimate.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Roaming50 said:


> Over 2,600 miles and 125,000+ft since January in the flatlands of the midwest. Who's given up?


I don't even know how to take this info. Boasting about elevation totals in the flatlands of the midwest on an ebike? I feel pity more than anything.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Roaming50 said:


> There is actually quite a lot of climbing on the crest.



My memory is that it has 3k of up and 7k+ of down.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

When coming from lower elevations, one week after arrival is about as bad as timing can get for "a big ride". Either a day after arrival, or two weeks to two months later is best. The one week mark is when your body will be in the depths of adapting.

Short of being acclimatized, just keep it out of the red zone, walk as needed, and know your limits. Don't be afraid to turn around, take an earlier bailout, or just stay home if you're not felling it. For the record, I think Crest and Green's Creek trail is the best shuttle route up there. The rest of Crest/Rainbow is kind of a slog.

As for the type of bike, I've ridden it on full rigid (recently), hard-tail, full suspension, ebike, and moto. A full suspension eMTB is by far the best way to enjoy that trial, especially coming from low elevation.


.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

ballisticexchris said:


> That trail is best enjoyed on a motorcycle.
> 
> On a MTB you are going to be very limited



Fascinating. And sort of ironic.

The first time I rode the Crest was in '93. Had never heard of it, didn't know anything about it. Friends said that's what we were riding for 4th of July, so I showed up at the appointed hour. Our group of ~6 was led by two 60+ year old dudes, both on rigid, rim-brake singlespeeds. We left Salida on bike path, went up the highway to the base of Marshall Pass rd (gravel), then climbed that til we intersected the Crest trail, then climbed that to the highway where most shuttle parties get dropped off. There our group doubled in size as we turned around and rode back down Crest/Silver Creek/Rainbow.

That was a long time ago -- a long time before epic rides were common. It was just fun with friends in the mountains.

More than anything I'm convinced that riders these days lack patience. It's not that they can't do X, it's that they've been conditioned to think things should be easy, that effort should not be expended, that work is a four letter word.

Slow down, be present, eat and drink as needed, and you can do a lot more than you think you can do.


----------



## Oneofmany (Nov 20, 2021)

Fellow flatlander that's 50+ and live at 100ft in NJ. Just got back from 2 weeks in colorado and rode 5 times all at different parts of the trip. I get to CO about 4x per year and fortunately I've never had an issue (knock on wood). I haven't done any epic rides yet but I ride hard when I'm out there and I'm in OK shape. I ride with a HR monitor and I've ridden enough with it that I know my limits by HR so if I'm feeling good but I'm at my max HR I stop and rest. I hit my HR levels quicker out there, which makes sense. If I'm not feeling good and my HR is lower than I feel it should be then I also stop and rest. But I've pushed myself hard close to max for extended climbs and I haven't had any issues. 

We are all different so take any of what is said here with a grain of salt. You know your body and if you're willing to err on the cautious side and listen to your body taking breaks if you have any concerns then you should be fine. Since I'm out there multiple times each year I feel like I know how much I can push myself. But I also know people that got altitude sickness after not getting it on many prior trips. 

As far as the eMTB vs mtb debate, ride what you want for what you want to accomplish. If you are riding for the exercise as much as the fun then ride a mtb. You can do the same on an eMTB but only you know if you have the discipline to work just as hard knowing the bike is heavier and you have a button that will make it just a little easier. I've ridden both and I really like both, especially the fat tire eMTB. But I ride for the workout as much as everything else and I still feel capable at this age to cover the ground I want to cover at the speeds I desire on a MTB so I'm holding off on getting an eMTB. Good luck and have fun!!!!


----------



## Porkchop_Power (Jul 30, 2008)

When you say later on this fall exactly what weeks do you mean? While the weather looks ok for the next week it is always possible that by mid-September the Crest trail is closed due to snow. Could be much later this year (early October is probably the absolute latest it will be open) but who knows with the hotter weather we have been having.


----------



## ballisticexchris (Jun 14, 2016)

mikesee said:


> More than anything I'm convinced that riders these days lack patience. It's not that they can't do X, it's that they've been conditioned to think things should be easy, that effort should not be expended, that work is a four letter word.


I'm actually suggesting you can cover a lot more ground on a motorcycle in a limited amount of time. And BTW, single track on a motorcycle is a workout in itself. MTB and off road motorcycling go hand in hand.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

ballisticexchris said:


> I'm actually suggesting you can cover a lot more ground on a motorcycle in a limited amount of time. And BTW, single track on a motorcycle is a workout in itself. MTB and off road motorcycling go hand in hand.



No one's arguing any of that.

You just answered questions that weren't being asked.


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

oldcolonial said:


> Hi folks. I am planning a trip to Colorado for later on this fall and am wondering what I as a flatlander can do to be prepared to deal with the altitude and elevation changes. I do most of my living and riding in and around sea level ( I can see the tide come in and out from my house ) but am planning on riding the Monarch Crest Trail in Colorado. This trail is over 11K ft above sea level for big chunks ends at Altitude 7.1K ft in Salida, CO. This will be in connection to a visit to a family member who lives outside Buena Vista, CO ( Alt 8K ft) where I can spend a week or so getting used to the thin air before doing the "big ride". For reference, I will be just 60 years old when I do the ride. I currently run, bike, do some lifting to keep in shape. I think I am reasonably aerobically fit for a 60 year old but the last time I was in BV the altitude really got to me. For instance, I can run 5 miles in less than 40 minutes at Sea Level. My guess is that my race pace for the distance in 7:30 or so per mile range. So it's probably not a question of aerobic capacity. I had headaches, some minor swelling in my extremities and a bit of trouble sleeping last time I was there. Any thoughts on how best to prepare? and what to do while there? The obvious stuff like stay away from alcohol and maintain good hydration will of course be part of my plan. My doctor suggested a prescription for medication that can help (Acetazolamide). I would love to hear about other older flatlanders succeeded in enjoying a trip up into the mountains. I will not be taking any other medications while I am there.
> 
> .
> [/QUOT Get a E BIKE!!


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

ballisticexchris said:


> I'm actually suggesting you can cover a lot more ground on a motorcycle in a limited amount of time. And BTW, single track on a motorcycle is a workout in itself. MTB and off road motorcycling go hand in hand.


I'd say single-track on a moto is WAY harder in terms of skills required. I've measured heart rate and calories per hour for moto and MTB on single-track, and found them to be about the same.

For sure a moto will cover more miles per hour, but I find it to be the absolute worse tool for the job. Too heavy, too loud, too destructive, and all the gear insulates the rider from the environment too much.....which is why I replaced my moto with an ebike. It's the best tool for the job in terms of smiles per hour. imho.

None of them are "easy" though, as a previous poster was suggesting.


.


----------



## Clyde Ride (Jun 7, 2019)

Dude asks about acclimating to altitude, and thread turns into a discussion of e-bikes and motos. Unbelievable. Or just sad.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

mikesee said:


> Fascinating. And sort of ironic.
> 
> The first time I rode the Crest was in '93. Had never heard of it, didn't know anything about it. Friends said that's what we were riding for 4th of July, so I showed up at the appointed hour. Our group of ~6 was led by two 60+ year old dudes, both on rigid, rim-brake singlespeeds. We left Salida on bike path, went up the highway to the base of Marshall Pass rd (gravel), then climbed that til we intersected the Crest trail, then climbed that to the highway where most shuttle parties get dropped off. There our group doubled in size as we turned around and rode back down Crest/Silver Creek/Rainbow.
> 
> ...


I first ride Monarch back in 95. We just parked in Poncha Springs, rode up the highway to the pass and did the fun bit. I don't think shuttling was even a consideration for me back then. Fun stuff!

Since then, I've shuttled it and prefer that method, mostly because riding the highway with all the distracted tourist traffic feels like a death wish these days.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

Clyde Ride said:


> Dude asks about acclimating to altitude, and thread turns into a discussion of e-bikes and motos. Unbelievable. Or just sad.


"I would love to hear about other older flatlanders succeeded in enjoying a trip up into the mountains"
Just trying to help...


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

BmanInTheD said:


> "I would love to hear about other older flatlanders succeeded in enjoying a trip up into the mountains"
> Just trying to help...


Me: I sure would like to know what I can do to become more efficient going up a 3k ft climb. Any suggestions?
You: Get an e bike


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

baker said:


> I first ride Monarch back in 95. We just parked in Poncha Springs, rode up the highway to the pass and did the fun bit. I don't think shuttling was even a consideration for me back then. Fun stuff!
> 
> Since then, I've shuttled it and prefer that method, mostly because riding the highway with all the distracted tourist traffic feels like a death wish these days.


I've thought about doing that, going up the highway, down Crest/Green's on the ebike, but as you said the traffic makes it a total no-go for me. Hard to believe there's no bike lane on that road. Up Fooses down Greens would be nice, but probably not going to be E legal in my lifetime. There's a dirt road that goes to the top on the north side of the highway, I camped up there once, but forget the name. That might be doable, but even with an E it would be an all-day epic.


----------



## oldcolonial (Aug 28, 2018)

Ride will either be in a couple of weeks ( just me and brother ) or early summer when enough of the snow has cleared ( brother + his kids). It is leaning toward next summer.


----------



## ballisticexchris (Jun 14, 2016)

Clyde Ride said:


> Dude asks about acclimating to altitude, and thread turns into a discussion of e-bikes and motos. Unbelievable. Or just sad.


Because both those options can accelerate acclimation to high altitude and give the ability to cover more ground in a shorter amount of time.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

ballisticexchris said:


> Because both those options can accelerate acclimation to high altitude


Please elaborate


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

oldcolonial said:


> Ride will either be in a couple of weeks ( just me and brother ) or early summer when enough of the snow has cleared ( brother + his kids). It is leaning toward next summer.


Late September in the Rockies is the BEST time to go! Don't miss it!

Random Colorado fall colors photo from the internet:


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Clyde Ride said:


> Dude asks about acclimating to altitude, and thread turns into a discussion of e-bikes and motos. Unbelievable. Or just sad.


True. 

Renting an eMTB is a legitimate solution yet the anti-ebike trolls jumped in this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

uintah said:


> Me: I sure would like to know what I can do to become more efficient going up a 3k ft climb. Any suggestions?
> You: Get an e bike


Me: apples
You: oranges

Being more efficient and enjoying a trip into the mountains aren't necessarily the same thing.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

oldcolonial said:


> Ride will either be in a couple of weeks ( just me and brother ) or early summer when enough of the snow has cleared ( brother + his kids). It is leaning toward next summer.


You're flirting with snow either way. I once rode Taylor Park (nearby similar elevation) on October 1st and it was dry / 60f. Two days later it snowed 3 feet. Crest is often not ridable on the 4th of July due to lingering snow drifts.

Plan accordingly.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

October 4, 2014









Sounds like the OP is well prepared, and there are some good tips here. If you're struggling, bail out on Fooses, Green, Starvation (my favorite), or the road before Rainbow, or turn around and ride back to the tram parking lot and take a shuttle back to town.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

BmanInTheD said:


> Me: apples
> You: oranges
> 
> Being more efficient and enjoying a trip into the mountains aren't necessarily the same thing.


Did you read his OP?


----------



## frewy (Aug 29, 2021)

oldcolonial said:


> Hi folks. I am planning a trip to Colorado for later on this fall and am wondering what I as a flatlander can do to be prepared to deal with the altitude and elevation changes. I do most of my living and riding in and around sea level ( I can see the tide come in and out from my house ) but am planning on riding the Monarch Crest Trail in Colorado. This trail is over 11K ft above sea level for big chunks ends at Altitude 7.1K ft in Salida, CO. This will be in connection to a visit to a family member who lives outside Buena Vista, CO ( Alt 8K ft) where I can spend a week or so getting used to the thin air before doing the "big ride". For reference, I will be just 60 years old when I do the ride. I currently run, bike, do some lifting to keep in shape. I think I am reasonably aerobically fit for a 60 year old but the last time I was in BV the altitude really got to me. For instance, I can run 5 miles in less than 40 minutes at Sea Level. My guess is that my race pace for the distance in 7:30 or so per mile range. So it's probably not a question of aerobic capacity. I had headaches, some minor swelling in my extremities and a bit of trouble sleeping last time I was there. Any thoughts on how best to prepare? and what to do while there? The obvious stuff like stay away from alcohol and maintain good hydration will of course be part of my plan. My doctor suggested a prescription for medication that can help (Acetazolamide). I would love to hear about other older flatlanders succeeded in enjoying a trip up into the mountains. I will not be taking any other medications while I am there.
> 
> .


When I rode though Peru and Bolivia. I found it was much much harder to move about off the bike. Climbing stairs, carrying bags to hotel room and just walking about was much harder than riding the bike at altitude, I have no idea why but it was definitely the case. My advice is to take it very easy when you not on the bike and move down the mountains if you start to get a head ache or start coughing. Then move back up when it clears.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

Roaming50 said:


> True.
> 
> Renting an eMTB is a legitimate solution yet the anti-ebike trolls jumped in this.
> 
> ...


If you've read the OP and the advice given in response, you'd realize that it was the pro e bike trolls that jumped into this. Just saying.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

baker said:


> I first ride Monarch back in 95. We just parked in Poncha Springs, rode up the highway to the pass and did the fun bit. I don't think shuttling was even a consideration for me back then. Fun stuff!
> 
> Since then, I've shuttled it and prefer that method, mostly because riding the highway with all the distracted tourist traffic feels like a death wish these days.



Agreed. I'd never ride the highway.

If the Crest trail hadn't become such a shitshow of shuttle traffic -- such that I still wanted to ride it -- I'd set aside the whole day and ride the backroads/trails up from the Poncha Pass Rd.

It's just too busy to bother anymore tho.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

uintah said:


> If you've read the OP and the advice given in response, you'd realize that it was the pro e bike trolls that jumped into this. Just saying.


Let's be serious. He LITERALLY asked to hear suggestions of how people from flatlands enjoyed a trip to the mountains. And if he's gonna ride with a guy (whom I presume lives there) and his high school mtb team sons, renting a low-powered, lightweight e-bike is not an unreasonable suggestion. Especially if he really wants to enjoy himself and not be stressed out about being fit enough or acclimated. Not getting over-stressed (an)aerobically can go a long way towards mitigating Acute Mountain Sickness. I've had it and I know. This is just a (possibly) helpful suggestion and you guys act like we're telling him to go skydive instead. I'm done here, I hope the OP has a great time whatever he decides to do and ride. It's spectacular.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

ballisticexchris said:


> I'm actually suggesting you can cover a lot more ground on a motorcycle in a limited amount of time.



Covering more ground usually means seeing a lot less. That's the beauty of cycling. And walking.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

__





Loading…






www.aspentrai






BmanInTheD said:


> Let's be serious. He LITERALLY asked to hear suggestions of how people from flatlands enjoyed a trip to the mountains.


And he LITERALLY said he wasn't interested in riding "an electric bike'.


----------



## ballisticexchris (Jun 14, 2016)

uintah said:


> Please elaborate


The faster you ascend and descend in altitude the quicker it is to acclimate.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Pretty sure the context of the OP was HE WAS GOING TO RIDE HIS BIKE, as in self-powered. So many people ready go give-up on life and just have an electric motor take them everywhere. 

I get disabilities and issues and when I can no longer self-power sure, I'll look at electricity (been in a leg splint for a month and a half), but damn people...


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

If it helps, the OP does mention his Brother and Nephews who he will be riding with, are also from sea level. So at least they will all be acclimatizing at the same time, and no one will have a larger than normal edge in fitness.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

uintah said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not in his first post, he didn’t. Not till after some recommended it to him. Keep up. Or rather just give it a rest…


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

Jayem said:


> Pretty sure the context of the OP was HE WAS GOING TO RIDE HIS BIKE, as in self-powered. So many people ready go give-up on life and just have an electric motor take them everywhere.
> 
> I get disabilities and issues and when I can no longer self-power sure, I'll look at electricity (been in a leg splint for a month and a half), but damn people...


It was just a freaking suggestion, since his OP didn’t mention anything against it. It’s not “giving up”, jeez.


----------



## Oneofmany (Nov 20, 2021)

Jayem said:


> Pretty sure the context of the OP was HE WAS GOING TO RIDE HIS BIKE, as in self-powered. So many people ready go give-up on life and just have an electric motor take them everywhere.
> 
> I get disabilities and issues and when I can no longer self-power sure, I'll look at electricity (been in a leg splint for a month and a half), but damn people...


There is a huge difference between electric bikes and electric MTBs. I'm new to this forum so maybe I'm ignorant to what has probably been a lot of threads/posts with people being for or against anything electric. I will say it isn't giving up on life to have an assisted MTB. There are those that can self power but aren't able to self power up certain inclines and/or go certain distances via self power like they used to be. Maybe that's disability, injury, age and/or lack of time to train. I rode an eMTB once and made sure I got the same avg HR I do when I ride my MTB. An eMTB isn't for me right now but I can see they have their place. I thought suggesting to the OP renting an eBike was fair on the assumption he was concerned about altitude and making the ride. The OP stated he doesn't want to ride an eMTB and that should be the end of it. Not sure why so many people have to take a side and judge.


----------



## agoura_biker (Jun 6, 2004)

A lot of these responses are reasonable general recommendations, but really aren't enough if you suffer from altitude sickness. I know, because when I visit my sister in Alma, at 10,500', I suffer from high-altitude periodic breathing (like sleep apnea, but only at high altitudes) and can't sleep. My doctor prescribed acetazolomide for that, and it helps quite a bit. If you are suffering from altitude sickness, just taking it easy or hydrating, while something you should do, won't resolve it. Acetazolomide can really help. This summer when I visited, my sister had bought an oxygen concentrator that I could use while sleeping, and that made a huge difference - the problem is caused by low oxygen concentration, so breathing higher oxygen content air negates that. But oxygen is generally not available, so I think acetazolomide is worth talking to your doctor about, since it could really help.

As for Monarch Crest, I did it again this year and it is an epic ride. There will be some really steep climbs that you might just decide to walk, but lots of great riding and being up in the high alpine area is special.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Sometimes my daughter gets some elevation sickness when she is skiing above timberline, even though she lives at 5000'. She has found that canned oxygen can often help her feel better when that happens.








Amazon.com: Boost Oxygen Supplemental Oxygen to Go | All-Natural Respiratory Support for Health, Wellness, Performance, Recovery and Altitude (5 Liter Canister, 4 Pack, Natural) : Health & Household


Buy Boost Oxygen Supplemental Oxygen to Go | All-Natural Respiratory Support for Health, Wellness, Performance, Recovery and Altitude (5 Liter Canister, 4 Pack, Natural) on Amazon.com ✓ FREE SHIPPING on qualified orders



www.amazon.com


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

I rode the Crest a few weeks ago. Because I live at 7,000 feet and regularly ride at 10,000 to 12,000 feet, the Crest is nothing physically. Except! Remember you are in the backcountry for a good part of it, so definitely ride well within your abilities as crashing and getting hurt has some implications.

By the way, as stated, drink lots of water, take ibuprofen prophylactically (helps with not only pain, but inflammation too), and eat lots of red chile while you're in BV before you ride. Red Chile is an excellent source of iron and iron will help you make more red blood cells. There is no way to quickly gain more acclimatization other than just being there. (Don't take any marijuana products the day of your ride as they tend to increase your heart rate and lower your blood pressure. Not a good combo unless you're already comfortable at altitude. Save these for after the ride if you do this sort of stuff; although it might help you sleep better before you ride so that is something to consider.)

The ride is about 36 total miles from the drop off at the parking lot and back down to Poncha Springs with about 2500 vertical. Its a really fun ride! Enjoy!


----------



## Dunnigan (9 mo ago)

I live at 1000 and have ridden in Colorado, and I'm all about riding up and down the single track. The air is thinner, but I love it. I haven't felt altitude sickness fortunately, but definitely notice the difference 10,000' makes in riding effort. 

If I were planning a trip, I'd probably work on endurance--I don't usually ride all day around here. 

Has anyone mentioned these? https://milehightraining.com/


----------



## MountainHead (Apr 4, 2012)

Don't take the acetazolamide. I have tons of experience with it for high altitude riding. The dehydration it causes by far outweighs any benefit you might derive. Since you are spending lots of time at high altitude, it won't help anyway. After a few days your body does the same thing (lowers your serum bicarbonate) , but without the crippling dehydration.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

You could just take Advil, which you probably already have in your medicine cabinet.









Ibuprofen decreases likelihood of altitude sickness, researchers find







med.stanford.edu


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Pretty sure you don't need to make more red blood cells in the short term, your body needs to release what it has stored and get it into circulation, in the short term.


----------



## oldcolonial (Aug 28, 2018)

Nat said:


> You could just take Advil, which you probably already have in your medicine cabinet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is interesting. Thank you for this. Yet another use for "Vitamin A".


----------



## jquackjr (Oct 11, 2010)

oldcolonial said:


> This is interesting. Thank you for this. Yet another use for "Vitamin A".


Look also at the information about altitude related illness and the rate of ascent to the destination. As i recall, going from low altitude rapidly to above 8K increases the risk of illness. Have seen this many times in persons coming from sea level to ski resorts...they fly into denver and immediately drive up over 8-9K to get to their hotels and get sick. Since you are taking time to acclimate, coming from the beach, one night in denver then to altitude (Salida/BV) may make the transition better. As many have said, hydrate, avoid alcohol, and enjoy yourself.. unless lightning is pushing you off...no need to rush... Enjoy you time here in Colorado


----------



## shredchic (Jun 18, 2007)

I recently made an attempt on the Colorado Trail Race as a 49 year old, and live at 200 feet  . I had no issues with the altitude. To prepare, I also stayed in Buena Vista for a week! It's a great little town. Then I camped at 10,000 feet for 3 nights. I also supplemented iron (my levels are low anyway), beet powder, and Cordyceps mushroom. I also made sure to avoid prolonged power spikes above zone 2. I read and listened to everything I could on altitude training. I think what you are planning should be fine.

A bigger concern than the altitude is the near daily afternoon storms (maybe snow now?) up on the Crest. Just keep an eye on the sky and be sure you get started very early in the morning, as the storm clouds build up as the day progresses. Bring everything you need to stay warm and dry.

Personally, I would avoid Fooses. That trail is extremely wet and muddy! It seems to be in its own Pac NW microclimate. I hear that Starvation is an awesome descent. I went down Silver Creek which was gorgeous and fun.

As far as things to do in BV - There are all kinds of trails just out of BV which you can see on Trailforks. There's a really nice bike shop in the south main area (Black Burro bikes) you can ask as well for recommendations. You could do some short rides every other day while you're there (1hr, 1.5hr) capping your effort level and riding slowly to help acclimate.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

jquackjr said:


> ..they fly into denver and immediately drive up over 8-9K


Well to be fair, if they flew into Denver, they were already at 8K for at least several hours and there's a lot more change from 0-6 than 6-8.


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

Yea it's weird our 8 hour flight from MSP to Zurich my watch was reading an altitude of 8,000 feet inside the cabin so I looked it up and found out that the cabins are pressurized to that. Didn't realize or I'd forgotten that until then lol.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

shredchic said:


> I recently made an attempt on the Colorado Trail Race as a 49 year old, and live at 200 feet  . I had no issues with the altitude. To prepare, I also stayed in Buena Vista for a week! It's a great little town. Then I camped at 10,000 feet for 3 nights. I also supplemented iron (my levels are low anyway), beet powder, and Cordyceps mushroom. I also made sure to avoid prolonged power spikes above zone 2. I read and listened to everything I could on altitude training. I think what you are planning should be fine.
> 
> A bigger concern than the altitude is the near daily afternoon storms (maybe snow now?) up on the Crest. Just keep an eye on the sky and be sure you get started very early in the morning, as the storm clouds build up as the day progresses. Bring everything you need to stay warm and dry.
> 
> ...


Good advice!


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

oldcolonial said:


> Hi folks. I am planning a trip to Colorado for later on this fall and am wondering what I as a flatlander can do to be prepared to deal with the altitude and elevation changes. I do most of my living and riding in and around sea level ( I can see the tide come in and out from my house ) but am planning on riding the Monarch Crest Trail in Colorado. This trail is over 11K ft above sea level for big chunks ends at Altitude 7.1K ft in Salida, CO. This will be in connection to a visit to a family member who lives outside Buena Vista, CO ( Alt 8K ft) where I can spend a week or so getting used to the thin air before doing the "big ride". For reference, I will be just 60 years old when I do the ride. I currently run, bike, do some lifting to keep in shape. I think I am reasonably aerobically fit for a 60 year old but the last time I was in BV the altitude really got to me. For instance, I can run 5 miles in less than 40 minutes at Sea Level. My guess is that my race pace for the distance in 7:30 or so per mile range. So it's probably not a question of aerobic capacity. I had headaches, some minor swelling in my extremities and a bit of trouble sleeping last time I was there. Any thoughts on how best to prepare? and what to do while there? The obvious stuff like stay away from alcohol and maintain good hydration will of course be part of my plan. My doctor suggested a prescription for medication that can help (Acetazolamide). I would love to hear about other older flatlanders succeeded in enjoying a trip up into the mountains. I will not be taking any other medications while I am there.
> 
> .


 By now, I'm sure plenty have said it. Time to acclimate. As a skier, I face the same issue when I head out west. I still ski as soon as I arrive, but I take it easy at first.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

oldcolonial said:


> Hi folks. I am planning a trip to Colorado for later on this fall and am wondering what I as a flatlander can do to be prepared to deal with the altitude and elevation changes. I do most of my living and riding in and around sea level ( I can see the tide come in and out from my house ) but am planning on riding the Monarch Crest Trail in Colorado. This trail is over 11K ft above sea level for big chunks ends at Altitude 7.1K ft in Salida, CO. This will be in connection to a visit to a family member who lives outside Buena Vista, CO ( Alt 8K ft) where I can spend a week or so getting used to the thin air before doing the "big ride". For reference, I will be just 60 years old when I do the ride. I currently run, bike, do some lifting to keep in shape. I think I am reasonably aerobically fit for a 60 year old but the last time I was in BV the altitude really got to me. For instance, I can run 5 miles in less than 40 minutes at Sea Level. My guess is that my race pace for the distance in 7:30 or so per mile range. So it's probably not a question of aerobic capacity. I had headaches, some minor swelling in my extremities and a bit of trouble sleeping last time I was there. Any thoughts on how best to prepare? and what to do while there? The obvious stuff like stay away from alcohol and maintain good hydration will of course be part of my plan. My doctor suggested a prescription for medication that can help (Acetazolamide). I would love to hear about other older flatlanders succeeded in enjoying a trip up into the mountains. I will not be taking any other medications while I am there.
> 
> .



You already have the basics. The best thing is time. If you have the time to acclimate, use it wisely and in moderation, ride and increase the ride time/effort slowly over that time.
Plain water and juices are the bevvy for best results.


----------



## RubberButter (4 mo ago)

I go between my house in the beach and my house in the mountains pretty regularly. (That’s a benefit of living in Italy, about 3.5 hour drive between the two). So 0-7000 feet. My advice is to take melatonin the first night or two, and drink lots of water. Buon viaggio!


----------



## highlander69 (Nov 22, 2017)

Hydrate 2-3 before you get to Colorado. You also will have 'SOME' acclmation after about 2-3 days but its all about hydration and your fitness and you natural abilities. Everyone is different.


----------



## angelo (Sep 3, 2004)

Cleared2land said:


> I know quite a few “older people” that wouldn’t be riding e-bikes if they owned a mountain bike.


I qualify, I think (67) and own both (Ripmo and Rise) and a fat bike, and like all of them at different times for different seasons, different rides, different partners, etc.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Nat said:


> You could just take Advil, which you probably already have in your medicine cabinet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So does keeping up your water AND electrolytes.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

stripes said:


> So does keeping up your water AND electrolytes.


It comes down to blood pH


----------



## oldcolonial (Aug 28, 2018)

Quick update, trip for the fall has been pushed to Early/Mid Summer. Better chance of decent weather and more time for me to recover from some health issues I had this past spring. Also, better chance that my niece and nephew can come along with me and my brother.
For now, the strategy will be to show up in best shape that I can, sleep, hydrate and stay away from alcohol. I may go the Advil route but will probably stay away from the Diamox due to the dehydration side effects. I tend toward having trouble staying hydrated at altitude anyway so no need to add what in effect is another diuretic to the mix.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

oldcolonial said:


> Quick update, trip for the fall has been pushed to Early/Mid Summer. Better chance of decent weather and more time for me to recover from some health issues I had this past spring. Also, better chance that my niece and nephew can come along with me and my brother.
> For now, the strategy will be to show up in best shape that I can, sleep, hydrate and stay away from alcohol. I may go the Advil route but will probably stay away from the Diamox due to the dehydration side effects. I tend toward having trouble staying hydrated at altitude anyway so no need to add what in effect is another diuretic to the mix.


For planning purposes:






Monarch Crest Trail Mountain Bike Trail Guide | evo


The Monarch Crest Trail is one of the best mountain bike trails in Colorado, find out everything you need to know for this epic ride.




www.evo.com





"Typically, the Monarch Crest trails are rideable around the beginning of July, and are good to go through the first snowstorms in October."


----------



## oldcolonial (Aug 28, 2018)

baker said:


> For planning purposes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that was weighing in on the decision. Basically, in two weeks or wait until summer. considering I wanted to spend some time at altitude, maybe not acclimatizing but at least understanding if I was going to have a problem, it essentially became a next summer ride.


----------



## jquackjr (Oct 11, 2010)

You have lots of input. Here is one other reference.



OA Guide to High Altitude: Acclimatization and Illnesses



Just more food for thought


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

I live a sea level and am good to around 2800m vert without much effect. Once I push past that I started running out of energy fast, I get dizzy, light-headed, and angry. I haven't spent time at altitude to get acclimatized, My high altitude stuff has been jumping on a gondola at say 800m above sea level then gondola straight up to 3000 to 3500m. That was fairly brutal. 
So... you will just have suck it and see what happens and then make allowances for how you feel.


----------

